# Peterborough festival of lights



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Free looks like a great line up this year

http://www.festivaloflights.ca/festivalconcerts.asp


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Asleep At The Wheel? Really? They're fantastic! The Bob Wills tribute cd is my favourite. Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool. 

I went to see the Arrogant Worms and the Classic Albums Live Queen Tribute last year. My firm is one of the sponsors so I had tickets.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Free looks like a great line up this year
> 
> http://www.festivaloflights.ca/festivalconcerts.asp


Some great artists there, I'd be all over the Asleep at the Wheel set.

But Elton Joel???? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jane said:


> Cool.
> 
> I went to see the Arrogant Worms and the Classic Albums Live Queen Tribute last year. My firm is one of the sponsors so I had tickets.


Tickets to a free concert? You company are big spenders :sport-smiley-002:

Yeah I wondered about Elton Joel too. 

I will be at Asleep at the wheel, Ron Sexmith, and Black Umfolosi 

The wife booked her summer days off around the line up :smile:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Tickets to a free concert? You company are big spenders :sport-smiley-002:


Yeah... to that cordoned off area at the front. Um... call it local area promotion? Sucks that I won't be in Peterborough this year though. It was fun. The Arrogant Worms were really funny. And the guys in the Queen tribute were all amazing. The fireworks were cool too. I dragged my colleague to the Queen one. She said it was too loud.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Where do you see "The Wheel" on the Peterborough site.

Aug 6 is "TBA". 

I know Ray and the band are doing a European tour in late July.

Maybe I can get comped some "free tickets". :smile:


----------

